# Galveston Bay/ looking for fishing partner



## Gmcdaddy (Oct 17, 2013)

New to fishing this area. Live in Baytown and have a bay boat. Like to find a fishing partner that knows the area. Like to do some gigging as well.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

PM sent


----------

